
Show HN: Red pepper chef – distinguish parts of a red pepper to keep vs. discard - anthonysarkis
https://medium.com/@anthony_sarkis/red-pepper-chef-from-new-training-data-to-deployed-system-in-a-few-lines-of-code-8d25b77fe447
======
lazyant
Unrelated to this technology but related to peppers in general: if while they
are whole you grab the stem and push inside until it breaks, you can take out
the part to discard with all the seeds quickly; I don't get why I see people
and cooks spending time cleaning the seed part with knives after cutting them.

~~~
alexhornbake
[https://youtu.be/hZGqtmwboHU](https://youtu.be/hZGqtmwboHU) I defer to an
expert.

~~~
simongr3dal
I use the same method, but I don’t cut the stem and I don’t stand the peber
upside down.

------
thisacctforreal
This is really cool, nice work.

Pairs nicely with the end-user programming post earlier[0]; maybe training
neural nets will someday be possible from a spreadshet.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19469912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19469912)

~~~
anthonysarkis
Thank you! :)

Def going to get easier over time I think!

------
Rainymood
I'm possibly being too cynic here, but what are we reading other than an ad-
blog for Diffgram?

